# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Rotator Cuff Exercises

## dg101

I have been seeing a physical therapist for almost a month now due to a weak rotator cuff. He gave me a few sheets of exercises to help strengthen it. Anyone can use these, even if there is not a present injury as i was told that these help strengthen the cuff to help prevent injury as well. 

The bands that the model is pulling are physical therapy type rubber bands that I received from him, but I assume they can be purchased online somewhere or perhaps use the bands that are common in many gyms. The brand name that I was given is called Thera-band. 

If anyone needs any direction as to how to use these, just ask. And as always, use under your own discretion. 

I always ice down my shoulder for a good 10-15 minutes upon finishing these exercises as well.

DG

----------


## xnotoriousx

Hey thanks man, very kind of you to do.

I've always felt like I have very weak rotator cuffs. For example: When i'm doing db flys, my shoulder feel like they're popping and grinding, or some shoulder and even back movements. Is it things like this, that brought you to the doctor? If so, how has this helped you in the gym?

----------


## dg101

On certain exercises, i feel the popping and grinding but it was more than that which brought me to seek help. For example, when i was doing flat bench, my left shoulder would start to become very fatigued compared to my right shoulder and it would be like a dull pain that came across my whole shoulder. Within about a minute of stopping the exercise that caused pain, my should would feel fine, as long as i didn't do anything else that made it hurt. Simple solution, i know. 

My doctor, actually, did not diagnose this. Five years ago, I did go see my family physician and he x-rayed and put me through an MRI, but since it did not reveal any tears or anything noticeable, at least for what he was looking for, there was nothing that he could accurately diagnose. 

Fast forward about five years, I am on the soccer field complaining about my shoulder and my teammate who is a registered physical therapist asked me to come into his work and he would try to help me out. He put me through strength and range of motion exercises and said that my left rotator cuff was weak, at least compared to my right one. 

So, hear i am. I really cant do any type of heavy exercises as I'm currently rehabbing my shoulder and want it to get healthy and am not trying to aggravate it and postpone my recovery. I know that this is slowing down my initial plans of bulking, but that is what i have to do. You don't realize how important healthy shoulders are until you have something like this which slows down just about everything. Good luck

DG.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Good luck to you man, I think mine not be quite as bad as yours but I notice my shoulders giving out on bench and other stuff. If this works for you, and you can remember, let me know. Thanks bro and good luck.

----------

